# Histo Morph



## nish07

Which Histo/Sylvatica morph is this?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/2844617613_5128e1615f_o.jpg

Thanks,

-Nish


----------



## Rich Frye

San Lorenzo?

Rich


----------



## widmad27

Perhaps Esmeralda?, Ecuadorian Valley Morph.


----------



## Rich Frye

San Lorenzo?
http://translate.google.com/transla...m=1&ct=result&prev=/search?q=dendrobase&hl=en

Hit the Brit flag for english, go to sylvatica and ...San Lorenzo?

There are a couple Esmeralda pics that look like these pictured, I agree. Just more that look like San Lorenzo.
Where did the pic come from? Other than EU.

Rich


----------



## nish07

Most San Lorenzo's I've seen have straight orangish body with yellowish legs. The Esmeraldas look like Litas but are lighter in color, a little less colorful orange and have spots like a Lita (but the spots are all one color). Whereas the frogs in this picture are brighter orange and are more reticulated and not spotty at all.

If you bred those two morphs you might get something like these guys look, though. Maybe you can find these geographically between the two.

-Nish


----------



## nish07

Here's another spectacular morph which I haven't found a name for.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3015/2847047656_9211582660_o.jpg

from www.dartfrog.tk

-Nish


----------



## crb_22601

Just out of curiosity how big are these frogs. Are they tinc size or pumilio size, or maybe somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Rich Frye

Middle
26-36 mm


----------



## Catfur

nish07 said:


> Here's another spectacular morph which I haven't found a name for.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3015/2847047656_9211582660_o.jpg
> 
> from www.dartfrog.tk
> 
> -Nish


Most people call that morph Red Headed.


----------



## melissa68

There are images of that morph (2nd one) in Jewels of the Rainforest & Heselhaus' book. Unfortunately they don't mention locals...only some common names.


----------



## skylsdale

You can also see it in Christmann's _Dendrobatidae_ series...specifically Vol. III. I haven't read the entire text portion of that volume, but I'm sure he mentions locale in there somewhere.


----------



## crb_22601

What morph is the light blue one?


----------



## markpulawski

The 2nd morph also used to be known as the Confluens morph, usually with a ton more spots that were yellow on the body turning more orange as they reached the head.


----------



## Rich Frye

crb_22601 said:


> What morph is the light blue one?


Talking about the Koi morph/ Whitefoot?


----------



## crb_22601

Rich,

This one from this site

http://dartfrog.tk/uploads/images/Dendrobates/histrionicus/sb-blueband.jpg


----------



## Rich Frye

crb_22601 said:


> Rich,
> 
> This one from this site
> 
> http://dartfrog.tk/uploads/images/Dendrobates/histrionicus/sb-blueband.jpg


Blue Bull's Eye. See 'em all the time. (insert winking smily that never ends up where I click, with the new layout here)

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye

There was a frogger in the EU a number of years ago breeding these . A buddy told me about them and we talked about bringing some in. As is much the case with U.S. / EU dart exchanges or whatnot, stuff got in the way. One of the coolest histos/darts next to my favorite , the Koi/Whitefoot histo.


----------



## ChrisK

nish07 said:


> Which Histo/Sylvatica morph is this?
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/2844617613_5128e1615f_o.jpg
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Nish


San Juan sylvaticus


----------



## sports_doc

agreed



........


----------



## Taron

San Juan as well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

